
MTN telecom chief executive quits after Nigeria fine - valanto
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-34763602
======
eps
... because they didn't cancel unregistered SIMs.

A subtle hint that you can't fuck around with state mass tracking and
surveillance needs.

~~~
mindslight
Telcom has always been deeply entwined with state security. It was just easier
to ignore this for the past "web 2.0" decade.

"It is difficult to get a man to understand something, when his salary depends
on his not understanding it."

------
ogezi
The next south african company that this needs to be done to is DSTV. They are
much worse than MTN. I always wonder if they are incompetent because they are
south african or because Nigeria isn't serious about regulations. This
question is binary.

~~~
vuyani
Curious. how are they much worse than MTN?

------
paulojreis
> "The fine, which amounts to double MTN's profit last year".

I'd love to see such fine applied to the criminal european telcos.

------
saltedshiv
I'm sure that this fine is designed to effectively bankrupt the company so
that it can be nationalized by the state.

